
Show HN: C++ bindings for SSE/AVX intrinsics - Const-me
https://github.com/Const-me/IntelIntrinsics
======
Const-me
This project builds a set of C++ wrappers for SSE/AVX intrinsics supported by
all mainstream C++ compilers when targeting x86 or AMD64 platforms.

Tested with VC++ 2015, clang 4.0, gcc 5.4.

I have a couple of ideas what might need to be improved, will probably do that
as I’ll start using this library in my production code.

